

Ask HN: What should I do for the summer? - rsingla

I&#x27;m a graduating software engineer from a Canadian university. My term will be over in April, and I&#x27;m pretty set on doing grad school. I&#x27;m in the middle of the process right now.<p>However, that still leaves the four months in between (May to August) free. I&#x27;m not sure what I should try and do for it. Work? Internship? Travel? Open source project? Start grad school early?<p>What are some thoughts from the experienced HN community?
======
davismwfl
If you have the ability, travel and experience new things and new people. You
will be working your whole life. You've already been in school basically your
whole life. Enjoy some free time, get ideas from people, learn from people
outside your circle etc.

I have never regretted traveling and experiencing new things, but have
regretted working to much or rushing to work on something thinking It would
enable me to enjoy more time off later which never seems to materialize. So
take advantage of the time while you can.

